

Yes, you can make it work by doing just a little everyday - saurabh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Cheval

======
spiralganglion
The list of "Visionary Environments" is fantastic. I'm glad to finally have a
collective name for these sorts of projects. I've always found such works to
be awe-inspiring, and they give the maker heart in my chest something to beat
a little faster for. Truly beautiful.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visionary_environments>

